# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  قصيدة أحمد شوقي لأهل دمشق عرض وتحليل

## حسين الحضرمي

قال الشاعر أحمد شوقي في نكبة دمشق عندما ضربها الفرنسيون :
1- سلام من صبا بردى أرقُّ                  ودمعٌ لايُكفكف يا دمشقُ 
 2- ومعذرة اليراعة والقوافي                 جلالُ الرزء عن وصف يُدقُّ
 3- رباع الخلد ويحك ما دهاها؟          أحقٌ أنها درست ؟ أحقُّ ؟ 
 4-  وللمستعمرين وإن ألانوا                    قلوبٌ كالحجارة لاترقُّ
 5- دم الثوار تعرفه فرنسا                            وتعلمُ أنّه نور وحقُّ
 6- وللأوطان في دم كلّ حرٍّ                  يدٌ سلفتْ ودَين مستحقُّ
 7- وللحرية الحمراء بابٌ                            بكل يدٍ مضرّجة يُدقُّ
 الصبا : ريح لطيفة ، اليراعة : القلم ، جلال الرزء : عظمة المصيبة ، درست : انمحت .
*أ*- الممهدات الخارجية :*
 النص الذي بين أيدينا لأمير الشعراء أحمد شوقي الذي ولد في القاهرة ،  وعايش حركات التحرر الوطنية العربية ، وقد أبدى تعاطفاً كبيراً مع تلك  الحركات كما في نصنا هذا الذي أنشده في نكبة دمشق التي أحرقها الفرنسيون ،  وجعلوا من معالمها أنقاضاً تحت وابل قنابلهم هذا الإجرام أدمى فؤاده ،  وأبكى عينيه 
*ب- مناقشة البنية الفكرية :*
 شرح معاني الأبيات : 
 - أحييك أيتها المدينة الباسلة تحية أندى من نسائم بردى وأذرف الدموع التي لا تنقطع .
 - وأعتذر منك عن تقصير النثر والشعر في وصف الخطب الجلل الذي أصابك .
 - ولكن ما بال هذه الديار ؟ ماذا أصابها ؟ وهل صحيح أن آثارها اندثرت  ؟
 - أما الاستعمار فإنّ لأبنائه- وإن بدا عليهم اللين أحيانا- قلوباً قدّت من صخر أصم لا ترقّ لأحد .
 - ففرنسا تعرف دماء الثوار بأنها النور الذي يكشف الظلمات .
 - غير أن الحرية الحمراء أشبه ما تكون بذلك القصر الذي لا يفتح إلا بدماء الأحرار الثائرين .
*ج ـ موضوع النص* *وأفكاره* قومي يتحدّث فيه الشاعر عن الكارثة التي أنزلها الفرنسيون  بدمشق الباسلة ، بعد اندلاع نيران الثورة السورية الكبرى ، وقد لمسنا فيه  الأفكار الرئيسة التالية :
 - التعبير عن مشاعر الحزن تجاه دمشق : 1+2
 - وصف ما حلّ بدمشق على أيدي الفرنسيين : 3
 - وصف وحشية المستعمرين : 4
 - عتاب فرنسا : 5
 - طريق الحرية : 6+7
   اندرج تحت كل فكرة من الأفكار السابقة أفكار فرعية كان بعضها تقليدياً  صنعه الشاعر بقالب جديد كاعتذار الشعراء في كثير من القصائد عن الإحاطة  بوصف النكبة في البيت الثاني من النص وهو يذكّرنا بقول أبي تمّام في فتح  عمورية :
              فتح الفتوح تعالى أن يحيط به     نظم من الشعر أو نثر من الخطب
 كما كانت هناك أفكار جديدة هي وليدة البيئة الثقافية المعاصرة . وقد جاءت  هذه الأفكار منظومة نظماً دقيقاً فهو بعد أن  حيّا دمشق ، وبعد أن سكب  أحاسيسه التي أظهرت تعاطفه مع دمشق انتقل إلى وصف روعتها ليؤكد فيما بعد  على مدى الإجرام الفرنسي في هذه الربوع الخالدة وختم كلامه بعتاب مرّ  لفرنسا التي فجرت ثورتها الكبرى ينابيع الحرية بينما هي تطعن أرض الثورة في  هذا البلد الأمين .
   نلاحظ التزام الشاعر بالموضوع الأساسي للنص وهو  نكبة دمشق ، وقد طابقت أفكاره الواقع الشعوري لدى الأمة العربية والواقع  الحسي للنكبة فكانت أفكاراً واضحة لاغموض فيها يرجع ذلك إلى الموهبة التي  تميّز بها شوقي وليس بقليل أين يكون لقبه بين الشعراء العرب ( أمير  الشعراء) ، أمّا تعبيره عن الحرية وعتابه فرنسا فكان لهما وقع كبير على  النفوس الحرة الأبية ، وقد تميّز الشاعر عن أقرانه من الشعراء بجرأته  وقدرته على كشف نوايا الاستعمار الفرنسي . ج-  العاطفة: 
    عاطفة الشاعر في النص قومية بث فيها الشاعر أروع المشاعر والأحاسيس بصدق  عميق تجلّى لنا في تحيته لدمشق ، ودمعه الذي لا يتوقّف ، واعتذاره عن تقصير  يراعته وقوافيه ، والجراح التي لم تندمل وهذا دليل الأسى في أعماقه ، كما  نلاحظ عاطفة الإعجاب بدمشق وروابيها الجميلة ، وإن كانت سمة الحزن تطغى على  كل النص للألم المرير الذي يعتمل صدره ، ولعل أسلوبه عبّر بشكل قوي عن صدق  مشاعره لاسيما في البيتين الأول والرابع من النص اللذين سكب فيهما دموع  الحزن على دمشق ، فهذه الألوان من العواطف تجول ثائرة في ثنايا أبيات النص  ونحسّ بها من خلال الألفاظ والجمل والصور ، حيث بدأت العاطفة ثائرة جيّاشة  بسبب تأثر الشاعر بهذا المصاب الجلل ، وأثّر في قارئ شعره وجعله يعيش لحظات  الظلم التي وقعت على دمشق عاصمة الأمويين فيغضب معه غضباً عارماً ، وانتهت  القصيدة بنفس الوتيرة حيث يطالب في نهاية النص بالثأر لنكبة دمشق ، ولا  يكون الأمر بالأمنيات وإنما ببذل الدماء الزكية الطاهرة  وأخيراً فالقصيدة  تمتاز بالعاطفة الصادقة والمشاعر الجيّاشة عشنا معها الحالة الانفعالية  التي أراد الأديب نقلها.   
*د- البنية الفنية : * 
 1- الأسلوب التعبيري :
 اهتم الشاعر بالألفاظ الفصيحة المعبّرة مثل ( الصبا ، اليراعة ، درست ،  راع ، وهن ..) فهي مع غيرها من الكلمات كانت فخمة تملأ الفم وتتناسب مع  طبيعة الموضوع القومي ، وتشيع في النص موسيقا صاخبة هادرة منسجمة مع موضوع  النص .
  أما التراكيب فكانت متينة قوية متماسكة بعضها قديم مثل دمع لا  يكفكف ، ويحك ما دهاها ؟ وهي أميل إلى الطول منها إلى القصر مما يلائم  الموضوعات الجدية ، وقد لوّن الشاعر أسلوبه بتلاوين الخبر والإنشاء فقد  استخدم الأسلوب الخبري في مطلع النص ثم انتقل في البيت الثالث  للأسلوب  الإنشائي مما جعل التلوين يشيع في الأسلوب الحيوية والحركة معاً .
    أمّا الصنعة الفنية البديعية فقد كانت أقرب إلى العفوية منها إلى التكلّف  وذلك مثل الجناس في قوله يد ويدق وتصريعه في البيت الأول ومطابقته في قوله :  ألانوا و حجارة . 
 2- الأسلوب التصويري :
 حلّق الشاعر على أجنحة  الخيال وأقحم نصه بالصور الفنية المتعددة فجعل من النص لوحة فنية زاهية وقد  اعتمد على الاستعارة كثيراً فتراه يجعل دمشق شخصاً يُبكى عليه ويبث الحياة  في اليراعة والقوافي حتى إنها لتعتذر ، كما يمثل الحرية قصراً لا تفتحه  إلا الأيدي المصبوغة بالدماء . ومن هذه الصور ما هو قديم كبث الحياة في  الجماد : ( يا دمشق ، قلوب لاترق) ومنها الصور الجديدة كصورة الحرية التي  تفتح كما يفتح أي قصر .
    وهكذا نقف في هذه الأبيات القليلة أمام معرض حوى مختلف الصور والأشكال فقدم لنا هذه اللوحة الوطنية الخلّابة .
 3-   ونلاحظ عناية الشاعر بموسيقى النص الداخلية منها والخارجية فهاهوذا  يكرر حرف الراء في صدر البيت الأول والثاني ، وفي البيت الثالث يكرّر كلمة (  حقّ ) فتستقرّ نغمة البيت في الأذن ، بالإضافة إلى التلوين بين حروف الهمس  والجهر التي جمّلت موسيقا النص الداخلية مثل ( سلام  صبا ، الحرية حمراء )   ولعل استخدام رويّ القاف أعطى النص صدى موسيقيّاً يطرب الأذن بانسجامه مع  تفعيلات البحر الوافر الذي أكسبه حسّاً إيقاعياً جميلاً .
 وخلاصة  القول في هذه الأبيات إنها تمتاز بكثرة صورها وعذوبة ألفاظها وجمال أسلوبها  مما جعلنا نشارك الشاعر وطنيته في محنة دمشق بكل صدق وعفوية .
من إعداد المدرّس علي سلطان

----------

